# i need a set up!



## jbl1119 (May 19, 2007)

does anyone have a plan for an easy hydro set up that can be built from everyday stuff from home depot?:48: :rofl:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 19, 2007)

you might wanna look in the DIY section it may help. im no hydro person but been looking into some hydo setups


----------



## Object505 (May 21, 2007)

I speak from exerpience. I thought it would be a great idea to build my own hydro setup and I did. I built it out of 2 litre bottles PVC pipe, a Rubbermaid low profile basin. A pump some tubbing and an airstone. 

But I gota say in the end it ended up costing me MORE then just buying a system. 

May kits like the one from General Hydroponics include checmicles and grow mediam and can cost as little as 69 bucks not including the light. 

It took me months to work out the bugs to my system and cost me severl clones. If it is your first time Id say you should look for a self contained system. You will be harvesting much sooner and paying less if you do it this way. Don't get me wrong. I LOVE my system Its very versitile and easy use, now that I know how. ITs expandable and I understand how it works better then i would if I had purchased one. Theres allot of good things to building your own. But its defenitly NOT cheaper. 

Good luck!

Here are some shots of my home built system. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/6050/cat/500


----------



## metalchick832 (May 21, 2007)

I found this site when I did a Google search.  I have asked my very trusted friend and growing mentor about this system and she says it will work 100%.  It is VERY cheap and might be worth a try.  I think I'll give it a shot tonight!

Setting up a Hydroponic Herb Garden


----------



## Object505 (May 21, 2007)

I have seen passive systems like this and from what I hear they work very well. I say if you can find everything you need GO FOR IT if nothing else it will be allot of fun and think of the reward for your efforts. A company called BC Hydroponics sells a starter kit of Hydroponic nutrients that includes everthing you need for a frist time grower. And I mean everything from cloning/seedlings to bloom.. its really nice.

http://www.ecogrow.com/index.cfm?product=1113&special=best

Try this link. Only 21 bucks for starter chems. You may be able to get this cheaper. At the hydro shop in my home town i got it for 18.99 This is a great kit because it contains cloning gel and other addatives you need for a phat harvest. Don't forget to buy PHup and PH down.. 



			
				metalchick832 said:
			
		

> I found this site when I did a Google search. I have asked my very trusted friend and growing mentor about this system and she says it will work 100%. It is VERY cheap and might be worth a try. I think I'll give it a shot tonight!
> 
> Setting up a Hydroponic Herb Garden


----------



## metalchick832 (May 21, 2007)

PHup and PHdown are things that I always keep on hand because I breed a variety of tropical fish and goldfish.  I have over 40 aquariums in my house, so I buy that **** by the gallon! LOL!

Okay, I think I'm going to go ahead and hit Petsmart for a few good airstones.  That is something else that I have plenty of, but I have small ones, and I think I like the large round ones that this guy used more.  I have over 300 seeds (trash from my tray) so I guess it can't hurt to experiment with a few of them huh?  LOL!


----------



## Object505 (May 21, 2007)

Hey cool. Sounds like you already have almost everything you need on hand. Funny you mention aqariums because i just read somthing about a method of hydro called Aquaponics. In theory you can grow right in the water of a fish tank because the fish provide everything the plant needs to live. I don't know if this works. I can imagine the fish might eat the roots of they could. I might experiment with Auqaponics in my own 10 gal fish tank. 

And 300 seeds??? I wish I had a resource like that. Very convenient, athough its kinda fun creating my own clone army and so far my success at cloning has been about 90%. But I like grow seeds its fun and they grow fast conpaird to the shock a clone has to endure. I wish I had saved all those seeds from all those years of smoking. Id love to hear how your doing keep me updated.


You can make your own cannibus strain and call it Metelchick832. I WANT A CLONE.. hehe




			
				metalchick832 said:
			
		

> PHup and PHdown are things that I always keep on hand because I breed a variety of tropical fish and goldfish. I have over 40 aquariums in my house, so I buy that **** by the gallon! LOL!
> 
> Okay, I think I'm going to go ahead and hit Petsmart for a few good airstones. That is something else that I have plenty of, but I have small ones, and I think I like the large round ones that this guy used more. I have over 300 seeds (trash from my tray) so I guess it can't hurt to experiment with a few of them huh? LOL!


----------



## metalchick832 (May 21, 2007)

I have heard of Aquaponics, but the people that I know that have tried it have had very little success.  And yes, certain breeds of fish would kill the plant... that's not to mention that most fish put off a large amount of ph and waste that would likely kill the plant.  I dunno though, it might be worth trying.  Although, I could end up with a lot of stoned fish! LOL!

I am trying to learn about breeding and genetics as much as possible.  It has already crossed my mind to come up with a new strain and name it after me.  I think I'd call it MetalChick or something like that.  I just bought a new book about genetics.  Its funny to me that I breed horses, and fish but for some reason plant genetics ellude me.  LOL!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2007)

I use a system like this for my clones and the vegging stage.  In fact I have had better luck with this DWC system for my clones than I have had with a commercial aeroponic unit that I bought last year.  When they go into flowering, they go into a 5 gal bucket DWC system.

I am, however, going to work on a DWC/aeroponic system that can be made easily with readily available parts.  

The Hemp Goddess


----------



## metalchick832 (May 25, 2007)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I use a system like this for my clones and the vegging stage. In fact I have had better luck with this DWC system for my clones than I have had with a commercial aeroponic unit that I bought last year. When they go into flowering, they go into a 5 gal bucket DWC system.
> 
> I am, however, going to work on a DWC/aeroponic system that can be made easily with readily available parts.


 
Make sure you tell us all about it when you do it.  I'd like to see!

Thanks,
Metalchick:heart:


----------



## flipmode (May 26, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7586


you can get tubs at walmart get a 3 gallon tub in you want smaller tubs 
aslo container called  AERO storage containers 15 cups 3.6 liter size got them from the dollar tree probaly find them on the net just search on google can fit 12 2 inch cups in each 36 plants all together in those little take up little space can fit like 5 or six in my grow room let me know if you have anymore question.ill be happy to help you out
4 pump eco plus 17.00
containers -10.00 at most 
dont know about your light but u can find one for 100.00 bucks good hps


----------



## Jaie (May 30, 2007)

Object505 said:
			
		

> just read somthing about a method of hydro called Aquaponics. In theory you can grow right in the water of a fish tank because the fish provide everything the plant needs to live. I don't know if this works. I can imagine the fish might eat the roots of they could.



Until I got my set up I used aquaponics. It's basically the method of "toss some seeds(sprouted or not) in your fishtank and hope for the best". Did it work? Yup. Gave me some pretty decent plants too. You can't use a filter however, as that will possibly chew up the seeds. You can add on later when they are sprouted and set into your tank's medium. (rocks or marbles or whatever) the fish in there keep air moving. It's not a bad method, just kind of generic. 

I managed to get my unit from http://www.gardensalive.com they had sent me a $25 off any purchase coupon (no minimum order either) and I got this unit http://www.gardensalive.com/product.asp?pn=2832&ss=hydroponics

					 $59.95 and then the $25.00 off, with shipping I paid well under $50 for the basic set up.  I'll add better lights to it later. But it's a good price even without the coupon.


----------



## metalchick832 (May 30, 2007)

Jaie said:
			
		

> Until I got my set up I used aquaponics. It's basically the method of "toss some seeds(sprouted or not) in your fishtank and hope for the best". Did it work? Yup. Gave me some pretty decent plants too. You can't use a filter however, as that will possibly chew up the seeds. You can add on later when they are sprouted and set into your tank's medium. (rocks or marbles or whatever) the fish in there keep air moving. It's not a bad method, just kind of generic.


 
How do you get a plant that is submerged in water with 24 hour light to flower.  I mean, a fishtank light is on 24/7... or at least mine usually are to keep my fish's water warm enough.  Do you use the same light cycle as you would for indoor growing??


----------



## Object505 (May 30, 2007)

This looks like a great starter setup. Have fun with it. I am in the process of flowering my first season as we speak. 



			
				Jaie said:
			
		

> Until I got my set up I used aquaponics. It's basically the method of "toss some seeds(sprouted or not) in your fishtank and hope for the best". Did it work? Yup. Gave me some pretty decent plants too. You can't use a filter however, as that will possibly chew up the seeds. You can add on later when they are sprouted and set into your tank's medium. (rocks or marbles or whatever) the fish in there keep air moving. It's not a bad method, just kind of generic.
> 
> I managed to get my unit from http://www.gardensalive.com they had sent me a $25 off any purchase coupon (no minimum order either) and I got this unit http://www.gardensalive.com/product.asp?pn=2832&ss=hydroponics
> 
> $59.95 and then the $25.00 off, with shipping I paid well under $50 for the basic set up. I'll add better lights to it later. But it's a good price even without the coupon.


----------



## Jaie (May 30, 2007)

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> How do you get a plant that is submerged in water with 24 hour light to flower.  I mean, a fishtank light is on 24/7... or at least mine usually are to keep my fish's water warm enough.  Do you use the same light cycle as you would for indoor growing??



My lights were not on all the time no. Natural light 95% of the time and then when the plants got too big for the tank, I moved them outside. They reached quite large before moving them. I understand however, that dwarves do better. Since I've only had one dwarf plant in my life, I can't say for sure.


----------



## Jaie (May 30, 2007)

Object505 said:
			
		

> This looks like a great starter setup. Have fun with it. I am in the process of flowering my first season as we speak.



It is a nice setup. I put seeds into it Monday (I'm really lazy and rarely start seeds first) and by Tuesday night, I had sprouts. If this works well, I'll move on to a bigger size unit eventually. I really am more into the experimenting side of growing. My father has quite the plant reputation to live up to


----------

